
Made by Immigrants - sunils34
http://madebyimmigrants.org
======
informatimago
Imagine the amount of human resources stolen by the USA from all those
countries, and the subsequent economic resources (taxes, jobs, international
commercial balances) capted by the USA, instead of the original countries!

Clearly, we should ban all migration immediately, and perhaps even give back
all those companies to the countries of their founders!

------
kej
Not exactly what you're going for, but I feel like Elizabeth Trump & Son, now
known as the Trump Organization, needs a spot on this list. (Elizabeth Church
Trump, Donald's grandmother, was born in Bavaria)

